# andere MMO´s nerven!



## lordecki (12. September 2009)

Hallo liebe LOTRO-Community

Hatte vor ein paar Monaten angefangen LOTRO zu spielen.Dann aber wieder zu einem anderen MMO gegriffen,wo mich aber dieses Item gefarme und dieser krasse Grind genervt haben (ganz zu schweigen von den Kindern im Chat)

Hatte damals alle Klassen mal angespielt konnte mich aber für keine entscheiden.Nun würd ich gern wieder anfangen weil ich der Meinung bin das bei LOTRO diese Item-Hatz und das Grinden,Leveln,Farmen nicht so ausgeprägt sind wie z.B bei WOW. 
Hab überlegt  Hüter oder Jäger zu spielen. Da ich gern auch in Gruppen Quests erledige bzw. Instanzen besuche frag ich mich ob es nicht schon genug Jäger gibt? Ist halt ne Klasse die mir sehr gefallen würde.Und was macht ein Hüter in der Gruppe...wird er gern/oft gesehen?

Danke für die Tipps im voraus und viel Spaß in Mittelerde


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

lordecki schrieb:


> Hatte damals alle Klassen mal angespielt konnte mich aber für keine entscheiden.Nun würd ich gern wieder anfangen weil ich der Meinung bin das bei LOTRO diese Item-Hatz und das Grinden,Leveln,Farmen nicht so ausgeprägt sind wie z.B bei WOW.




Also ... erm. Farmen in HdRO > alle anderen Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (12. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Also ... erm. Farmen in HdRO > alle anderen Spiele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er schreibt Ausgeprägt und kein Nicht vorhanden.

Es stimmt die meisten Aufgaben für das BdT erledigt man meist mit nebenher.

Spiele die Klasse welche du möchtest, brauchen kann man jeden. Hauptsache er beherscht seine Klasse.


----------



## lordecki (12. September 2009)

Danke @ Kalyptus für die antwort


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Er schreibt Ausgeprägt und kein Nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Es stimmt die meisten Aufgaben für das BdT erledigt man meist mit nebenher.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden.

In keinem MMO musst du so viel farmen wie in HdRO. Am Anfang erledigt sich das BdT nebenher, ja, aber später nichtmehr. Zumindest die ganzen Kill-Aufgaben nicht. Töte 120 davon, dann bekommst du einen Titel, jetzt nochmal 240 von den gleichen und du erhälst die Tat ... wuhu.


----------



## lordecki (12. September 2009)

achso das ist natürlich dann viel arbeit und rumgelaufe :-(
kann mal jemand bitte auf die klassen aus meiner frage eingehen?


----------



## Vetaro (12. September 2009)

Ich find' das "Muss" blöd. Meine Hüterin und meine Bardin "mussten" gar nix farmen. Sie können, ich will aber nicht, und damit versperr ich mir auch den weg nirgendwohin.

Hüter sind gut geeignet, um Wächtern beim tanken zu helfen und die Aggro der Gruppe zu reduzieren
Ausserdem können sie (ab Level 50+) sehr gut bis zu 12 Gegner gleichzeitig tanken
Ausserdem können sie bei bedarf auch selber Haupt-Tank sein und sich dabei überraschend lange auf den Beinen halten
Ausserdem machen sie  durchaus respektablen Schaden.

Sie haben aber keine Rolle, die man mit einem Wort beschreiben kann.

Hüter sind solo stärker als Jäger, vorallem halten sie Kämpfe gegen deutlich stärkere Gegner besser aus. Ausserdem sind Hüter echt "was anderes", verglichen mit allen anderen Klassen hast du bei ihnen einen wirklich komplett anderen Umgang.


Hüter machen aktuell noch (gemeinsam mit Runenbewahrern) den kleinsten Anteil aus. Keine Klasse wird völlig ausgeschlossen, auch keine Jäger.


----------



## Leberkassemmel (12. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> In keinem MMO musst du so viel farmen wie in HdRO. Am Anfang erledigt sich das BdT nebenher, ja, aber später nichtmehr. Zumindest die ganzen Kill-Aufgaben nicht. Töte 120 davon, dann bekommst du einen Titel, jetzt nochmal 240 von den gleichen und du erhälst die Tat ... wuhu.




Das kann ich so net bestätigen. Wenn man ganz normal Spielt, wird man mit im vergleich zu anderen MMO´s mit relativ wenig Grind auskommen, gerade seit Moria draußen ist. Da es mehrere möglichkeiten gibt die Tugenden zu machen geht das tatsächlicheher so nebenbei. Wenn man natürlich alle Deed´s machen will kommt man ums Grinden net rum, aber das ist mit Sicherheit keine Pflicht, sondern eher Perfektionismusstreben.


Der Jäger ist wohl die am meisten gespielte Klasse in Hdro. Er ist halt der klassische Single-Target-Damagedealer. Hüter gibt es noch relativ wenige, beide Klassen sind aber die mit Abstand am leichtesten zu levelnden Klassen. (auch ein Grund wiesio es soviel Jäger gibt). 
Das schöne an HDRO ist das es eigentlich keine Klasse gibt die wirklich nutzlos in der Gruppe ist, aber Gruppenfinden mit der meistgespielten Klasse könnte natürlich etwas länger dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trozdem denke ich kannst du die Klasse wählen die dir am Meisten Spaß machst und wirst trozdem keine großen Probleme bei der Gruppensuche haben.

(ps. wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PaluppenPaul (12. September 2009)

Genau,kümmere mich auch nicht um tugenden und kann auch überall mit...nur die hardcore zocker machen das,die können nachts nit schlafen,wenn nicht alle points auf 10 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....dann sieht man sie mit lvl60 durchs Auenland laufen,Kuchenquests machen und lvl8 frösche killen.


----------



## Casp (12. September 2009)

"Eine *Überschrift* ist im Allgemeinen die möglichst kurze, prägnante Bezeichnung für ein Werk oder einen Abschnitt. Für die _journalistische Überschrift_ hat Wolf Schneider den Satz geprägt, sie sei „die Nachricht über der Nachricht“."

Merkst du was?


----------



## Nachtmond (13. September 2009)

Also der Grind-Anteil ist in HdRO mit Sicherheit deutlich höher als in WoW. Nicht nur für die Tugenden, sondern auch für die meisten Berufe ist viel Grinden angesagt. Natürlich kann man diese Aspekte des Spiels ignorieren, das gilt aber auch für andere MMOs.

Jäger gibt es sehr viele, werden aber immer wieder gesucht. Hüter sind eher selten, kann mich aber nicht erinnern je im SNG Channel "Suche Hüter" gelesen zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht destotrotz kann man beide Klassen problemlos spielen können ohne Angst zu haben keine Gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Apocalyptica (14. September 2009)

aber hier haben wir, beim farmen, top stimmungvolle musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich find' das "Muss" blöd. Meine Hüterin und meine Bardin "mussten" gar nix farmen. Sie können, ich will aber nicht, und damit versperr ich mir auch den weg nirgendwohin.
> 
> Hüter sind gut geeignet, um Wächtern beim tanken zu helfen und die Aggro der Gruppe zu reduzieren
> Ausserdem können sie (ab Level 50+) sehr gut bis zu 12 Gegner gleichzeitig tanken
> ...


Nur wenn man nicht genug kreativität hat kann man sie nicht mit einem Wort beschreiben: Evadedmgtankfürvielegegner.


----------



## CypherGirl (14. September 2009)

Rofl, was für eine erbärmliche Überschrift, bzw. Themeninhalt. Was willst du überhaupt aussagen ?..

Ich habe LOTRO selbst (zu) lange gespielt (mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre) Und... für RP Freaks und Wochenendsspieler isses nett, bzw. für Leute die damit klarkommen; das Bugs nach... hmm vielleicht 3 Wochen gefixt werden, es schlicht und ergreifend keinen highendcontent gibt, das es in knap 4 Monaten gerade einmal 2 neue Raidinis gab (beide mit 1 Boss...), das wenn man sich versucht zu beschäftigen indem man Raidbosse mit weniger Leuten legt dem Bugusings beschuldigt wird, stupide BdT farmen muss um seine Tugenden VOLL auszureitzen (und NEIN man schafft es nicht ''mal so nebenbei''), für jede Klasse jedes ''best in Slot Item'' nach ca. 2 Wochen auch in eben dem Slot am eigenen Char ist... EPIC Fail @ Codemasters / Turbine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hay, ihr könnt mich gern flamen und/oder beleidigen, es ist mir S***** egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[Provokation entfernt]

x
CypherG.


----------



## Monstermarkus (14. September 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Rofl, was für eine erbärmliche Überschrift, bzw. Themeninhalt. Was willst du überhaupt aussagen ?..
> 
> Ich habe LOTRO selbst (zu) lange gespielt (mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre) Und... für RP Freaks und Wochenendsspieler isses nett, bzw. für Leute die damit klarkommen; das Bugs nach... hmm vielleicht 3 Wochen gefixt werden, es schlicht und ergreifend keinen highendcontent gibt, das es in knap 4 Monaten gerade einmal 2 neue Raidinis gab (beide mit 1 Boss...), das wenn man sich versucht zu beschäftigen indem man Raidbosse mit weniger Leuten legt dem Bugusings beschuldigt wird, stupide BdT farmen muss um seine Tugenden VOLL auszureitzen (und NEIN man schafft es nicht ''mal so nebenbei''), für jede Klasse jedes ''best in Slot Item'' nach ca. 2 Wochen auch in eben dem Slot am eigenen Char ist... EPIC Fail @ Codemasters / Turbine.
> 
> ...



Naja man merkt dir aber schon an, das du eben sehr geprägt bist durch andere Spiele und glaubst das es dort so richtig ist und besser.

Wo wir wieder beim Thema sind.. Du und deine Items.
Aber lassen wir das, für einen soll es eben Arbeit sein oder noch schlimmer Rl Ersatz und die Möglichkeit sich erhöhen, für den anderen ist es eben nur ein Spiel.

Ok Farmen scheint ja nun gross in Mode zu sein genau wie diese Itemhatz.

Ich hoffe, dass man mal irgendwann umschwenkt hin zu mehr Charakterentwicklung der Talente/Fähigkeiten/zauber usw usw, über Questreihen und schöner Geschichte, weg von Items over all.

Items sollten nur Zubrot sein, aber nicht den Inhalt des Spiels alleine ausmachen. Denn schliesslich spielt man RPG´s auch, neben Story, wegen der Charakterentwicklung. Ich mag es eben immer neue Talente zu lernen, neue Pets zu bekommen, coolere Zauberffekte zu erhalten und natürlich das bisher errungene Können weiter zu verbessern, auch optisch in stärkeren/anderen Kampfanimationen, verbesserten Effekten der Alten Zauber, oder von mir aus auch leichte Flammen/Blitze/Rauchwolken etc, in Schlägen.

Naja aber das ist eben auch ein Entwicklungsprozess, der nicht von heute auf morgen kommt. Früher oder später wird sich das mehr und mehr durchsetzen, ganz einfach, weils mehr Inhalt bietet, mehr Individualität bringt und generell eben Spaß macht.

Gruss

ps.
Das bezieht sich natürlich aufs Endgame, nicht allein auf die Levelphase.
Das Endgame sollte aus der Entwicklung bestehen.


----------



## Füchtella (14. September 2009)

Huhu!



Nimophelio schrieb:


> Nur wenn man nicht genug kreativität hat kann man sie nicht mit einem Wort beschreiben: Evadedmgtankfürvielegegner.


Das ... ist kein Wort, sondern sind mehrere aneinandergeklatschte Worte. Was daran so besonders kreativ sein soll, weiß ich nicht.



CypherGirl schrieb:


> Ich habe LOTRO selbst (zu) lange gespielt (mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre) Und... für RP Freaks und Wochenendsspieler isses nett, bzw. für Leute die damit klarkommen; das Bugs nach... hmm vielleicht 3 Wochen gefixt werden, es schlicht und ergreifend keinen highendcontent gibt, das es in knap 4 Monaten gerade einmal 2 neue Raidinis gab (beide mit 1 Boss...), das wenn man sich versucht zu beschäftigen indem man Raidbosse mit weniger Leuten legt dem Bugusings beschuldigt wird, stupide BdT farmen muss um seine Tugenden VOLL auszureitzen (und NEIN man schafft es nicht ''mal so nebenbei''), für jede Klasse jedes ''best in Slot Item'' nach ca. 2 Wochen auch in eben dem Slot am eigenen Char ist... EPIC Fail @ Codemasters / Turbine.


Wenn dir die genannten Dinge in HdRO so sehr fehlen, empfehle ich dir, weiterhin WoW zu spielen. Da hast du all das geballt. Abgesehen davon passt du dort mit deinem Sprachstil auch viel besser in die Community. Und nein, das soll kein "Flame" sein, sondern einfach nur ein Tipp.


Zum Thema farmen zitiere ich mich einfach mal selbst, weil ich da vorhin schon was zu geschrieben habe:


Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Ich  finde faszinierend, wie manche zu dem Schluss kommen, sie "müssten"  viel farmen. Ich glaube, das ist eine Einstellungssache. Ich z.B. farme  nur, wenn ich mag oder wenn ich etwas wirklich - also sehr substantiell  - brauche. In HdRO z.B. "brauche" ich ja keineswegs alle Taten. Ich  kann mich ebensogut auf jene beschränken, die meinem Charakter auch  etwas bringen. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass man als  Gelegenheitsspieler nichtmal die alle "braucht".
> Aber bei etlichen  Spielern beobachte ich eine Mentalität, die sich etwa so beschreiben  lässt: "Das gibt es, also muss ich das auch haben."
> Toll zu sehen  war das z.B. in WoW nach Patch 3.0, als das Erfolgssystem eingeführt  wurde. Natürlich war es schon immer möglich gewesen, z.B. "alle Quests"  in einer Region/einem Kontinent/der Welt zu machen. Aber nun gab es  einen Erfolg und einen Titem dafür, und tausende von Spielern questeten  nun rum ... um diesen Titel zu bekommen. Weil es ihn gibt.
> ...



Dem habe ich noch nichts hinzuzufügen.
mfg


----------



## JonesC (14. September 2009)

Das meiste was an zeit in anspruch nimmt, ist das BdT ganz klar, aber das muss halt jeder machen... Ich habe jetzt alle auf 10 und dann ist auch gut damit, ich habe 2 Monate gebraucht um die restlichen noch so hoch zu kriegen. das hat viel Zeit in anspruch genommen klar, aber darum spiele ich das ja.


----------



## Olfmo (14. September 2009)

Nein das BdT muss man eben nicht machen... von meinen 60er Chars haben 3 die Tugenden gemaxt (Barde, Waffi, Schurke), weil ich die schon vor Moria gespielt habe und das damals schon erledigt hab. Meine Jägerin, die regelmäßig nach DN und zum Watcher geht, hat nur ganz wenig erledigt und kommt bestens klar, mit der Runenbewahrerin habe ich gar nichts extra gemacht und auch die lässt sich ohne Probleme spielen.

Lasst euch nicht einreden dass man die Tugenden braucht, sie sind nett um ein paar Stats zu pushen aber das hilft euch auch nix wenn ihre eure Klasse nicht spielen könnt.


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

Braucht man das denn um in inis oder raaid mitgenommen zu werden?


----------



## simoni (14. September 2009)

Wenn du die Tugenden meinst: Haben ist nicht schlecht, aber KEIN Zwang. Da kommt höchstens mal ein hämischer Kommentar aber sonst nix im Normalfall^^


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Wenn du die Tugenden meinst: Haben ist nicht schlecht, aber KEIN Zwang. Da kommt höchstens mal ein hämischer Kommentar aber sonst nix im Normalfall^^




Dann ist ja gut, bin nämlich nich nicht so hoch


----------



## Gromthar (15. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut, bin nämlich nich nicht so hoch


Kommt halt immer darauf an was man macht. Beispielsweise sollte man als Tank schon versuchen Tapferkeit und Unschuld möglichst auf 10 zu bekommen. Schon allein durch das normale Instanzspiel und die paar kleinen Gegner in den Anfangsgebieten bekommt man eigentlich alles auf 7 oder 8. Für die letzten Stufen muss man dann oftmals schon noch etwas zusätzlich machen, aber auch das macht man irgendwann sowieso und auch meist mit der Sippe zusammen.


----------



## Neroe (15. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> In keinem MMO musst du so viel farmen wie in HdRO. Am Anfang erledigt sich das BdT nebenher, ja, aber später nichtmehr. Zumindest die ganzen Kill-Aufgaben nicht. Töte 120 davon, dann bekommst du einen Titel, jetzt nochmal 240 von den gleichen und du erhälst die Tat ... wuhu.




Aber ich finde das garnicht so schlimm. Ich finde das es halt in HdRO nicht so einfach ist die "fettesten" Sachen einfach so zu bekommen, heißt: Tugenden. Man muss halt dafür was tun, dass ist wie im echten Leben. Und ,wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, man muss es ja nicht.

Neroe


----------



## Apocalyptica (15. September 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Wenn du die Tugenden meinst: Haben ist nicht schlecht, aber KEIN Zwang. Da kommt höchstens mal ein hämischer Kommentar aber sonst nix im Normalfall^^



ein paar macht man sowieso automatisch neben bei. ich persönlich farme nur tugenden wenn ich mal in dem entsprechendem gebiet bin und ne gruppe noch jemanden sucht.
alleine farmen stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (15. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> In keinem MMO musst du so viel farmen wie in HdRO. Am Anfang erledigt sich das BdT nebenher, ja, aber später nichtmehr. Zumindest die ganzen Kill-Aufgaben nicht. Töte 120 davon, dann bekommst du einen Titel, jetzt nochmal 240 von den gleichen und du erhälst die Tat ... wuhu.



Das ist Quatsch, mit Verlaub.
Viele Tugendenstufen sind zwar damit verbunden, x Gegner zu töten, aber über die stolpert man zu einem sehr großen Teil bereits durch die Questen und den Besuch der Instanzen (z.B. Carn Dum, Urugarth, usw.).
Darüber hinaus gibt es Stufen, die man durch Erkunden abschließt. Oder für eine bestimmte Anzahl an Questen. Also nix Grinden.
Daneben gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, Stufen zu grinden (für die, welche das mögen), allerdings kann man diese Teile auch weglassen.
Zumal die Obergrenze nun bei Stufe 10 steht und die Anzahl an Taten für wesentlich mehr Stufen reicht.
Abschließend muss man festhalten, dass die Tugenden nun auch nicht wesentliches Spielelement, sondern nur kleine Boni sind.
Was das Handwerk angeht, so muss man z.B. in Weh-oh-Weh deutlich mehr farmen, bis man das Rohmaterial beisammen hat.
Hinsichtlich Ruf und Ausrüstungsgegenstände aus Instanzen ist HdRO auch nicht schlimmer als die Konkurrenz, auch wenn dieser Teil spätestens seit MvM stärker ausgeprägt ist, als dies zuvor der Fall war.


----------



## grunzhart (15. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Braucht man das denn um in inis oder raaid mitgenommen zu werden?



Nein. Außer man trifft auf die Restbestände des Spielertyps, für den z.B. Cypher Girl steht.
Die wurden durch die Gemeinschaft für ihr Roxxxortum aber von Anfang an ausgelacht und sind darum eine echte Rarität geworden.
Darüber ist gleichwohl niemand betrübt.


----------



## Calathiel (15. September 2009)

Hmmm wegen Tugenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich machs so, dass ich einfach 1-2 mal (max.) in der woche 1 Stunde oder so hinsetze und einfach eine oder 2 tugenden kurz hole... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar ist es ein Zeitaufwand aber solange man das nur ab und zu macht, macht das ganze sogar richtig spass :-) 
Und ansonsten, es gibt garantiert auch in der sippe noch Leute die die brauchen, von dem her kann man da gut auch zu 3. oder 4. hingehen und dann geht das ruckizucki


----------



## Benegeserit (16. September 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Nein. Außer man trifft auf die Restbestände des Spielertyps, für den z.B. Cypher Girl steht.
> Die wurden durch die Gemeinschaft für ihr Roxxxortum aber von Anfang an ausgelacht und sind darum eine echte Rarität geworden.
> Darüber ist gleichwohl niemand betrübt.



naja also, ich hab auch ca. 1.5 jahre lotro gespielt. und ich muss kein roxxor sein um mich irgendwann zu langweilen. wir haben in einem raidbündnis hele und spalte gemacht.
dann kam moria, alle auf lvl 60 gespielt, die inis gemacht für das set, und den wächter angegangen. immer wieder für das bdt was gemacht, was wirkich einfach nur öde und stupides farmen hieß.

mich hat das alles irgendwann nur noch gelangweilt. die leute waren zu 80% sehr nett aber ich spiel das spiel nicht nur wegen den leuten..
und imba roxxor is in lotro garnich möglich da es einfach zu wenig content dafür gibt. 

und leute auslachen nur weil sie gerne beschäftigt sind oder das spiel anders angehn find ich bissl arm...

aber du gehörst wohl auch zu den rp'lern die es auf belegaer gibt (ja ich habe auf belegaer gespielt) , 
welche meinen den anderen sagen zu müssen wie sie zu spielen haben, was sie zu sagen haben, und gerne die rp polizei raushängen lassen.

neuankömmlingen auf dem server, wenn sie sich nicht rp mäßig ausdrücken gleich mal mit dem ticket drohnen anstatt ihnen vllt einfach mal zu helfen..
ich könnte da unendlich weiterschreiben, aber ich lass es besser.

naja egal, ich hab mit lotro aufgehört, werdet dort glücklich, jedem das seine!


----------



## Thoraros (16. September 2009)

Wobei Turbine fleißig Content nachschiebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss man denen lassen.


----------



## Norei (16. September 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> und leute auslachen nur weil sie gerne beschäftigt sind oder das spiel anders angehn find ich bissl arm...
> 
> aber du gehörst wohl auch zu den rp'lern die es auf belegaer gibt (ja ich habe auf belegaer gespielt) ,


Es geht nicht darum, dass jemand versucht seinen Char zu maxxen und die Uber-Items zu haben. R0xx0r in LotRO sind Spieler, die andere niedermachen, weil sie noch NICHT alle Werte auf 10 und 2 1ZA-Items und DN-Strahlen haben. 
Und solche Leute sind armselig. 
Übrigens habe ich heute die Würmer in den Trollhöhen für das BdT beendet. Hat mich nach dem normalen Questen noch gut eine Stunde gekostet. Als nächstes stehen noch die Trolle im Nebelgebirge an, da habe ich schon ca. 1,5h verbracht und werde nochmals genauso viel brauchen. Die sind aber solo schon anstrengend, weil sie alle Elite sind, wenn auch nur Stufe 43-44. Also der Farmaufwand fürs BdT ist nicht ansatzweise mit dem zu Classic WoW Zeiten zu vergleichen.


----------



## Krshna (16. September 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Hauptsache er beherscht seine Klasse.


... und macht genug DPS ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man merkt doch, dass schon sehr viele WoW-Sitten nach HDRO überschwappen.
Also ich beurteile die Leute, mit denen ich spiele, lieber nach dem Charakter und
nicht nach dem beherrschen der Klasse.


----------



## Benegeserit (16. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist das Buch der Taten ja der eigentliche (End)Content  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (16. September 2009)

Dieses pallaber immer endcontent langweilig blablabla.
Schön und gut jeder spielt das spiel mit anderen augen, und ich will auch keinen damit  angreifen,aber in herr der ringe von end game content zu sprechen, wo das spiel ständig weiter entwickelt wird ist falsch.
Ein Online game wird niemals nur endcontend haben  weil ständig neue dinge hinzukommen.

Und Thema Raid ally das is das typische wow gelaber, wo die community nur mit raid inis gefüttert werden, solche leute wissen , sich anscheinend nicht anderst zu beschäftigen. Und halten den wächter für endgamecontent.
Natürlich wird es in jedem spiel raid inis geben, aber auf teufel komm raus ständig die inis abzufarmen, für den stahlen kram und dann den wächter zu hauen, und zu sagen ach wie öde immer das gleiche blablabla ,ich glaube solche leute spielen NICHT die suchen einfach ne beschäftigung, weil sie im rl nichts auf die reihe bekommen. Ich kenne leute die von morgens bis abends ständig nur in inis hocken kein wunder das das mal langweilig wird.

Sorry aber ihr habt echt vergessen was es heist auch einfach mal nur zu spielen...Wer natürlich 7 tage die woche übertrieben gesagt 24H am tag nur raidet um alles zu haben was als bestes item gilt  sehen ein MMO nicht als spiel sondern als ersatz leben *g* sorry ironie off

Mit dem ganzen kram wollte ich nur ausdrücken ein MMO hat keinen echten end game content und jeder spielt so wie er es für richtig hält, aber mann muss hier nicht alles miesmachen nur weil die eigenen erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden.


----------



## Daytonaman (16. September 2009)

Auf jedenfall ist es so, das mich noch nie jemand "angemacht" hat, und ich spiele seit der Beta, das irgendeine Tugent oder Fertigkeiten gesetzt ist bzw. ausgebaut ist,
wie es sich für meine Klasse gehört, wie es in dem Spiel mit den drei bösen Buchstaben WoW passiert ist. Wie schon die Vorrednern geschrieben haben, das spielen was
spaß macht und man sollte sich seiner Klasse auch bewußt sein was diese dann zu tun hat und die auch spielen können. Mit einem Wächter heilen ist halt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonesC (16. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Dieses pallaber immer endcontent langweilig blablabla.
> Schön und gut jeder spielt das spiel mit anderen augen, und ich will auch keinen damit  angreifen,aber in herr der ringe von end game content zu sprechen, wo das spiel ständig weiter entwickelt wird ist falsch.
> Ein Online game wird niemals nur endcontend haben  weil ständig neue dinge hinzukommen.
> 
> ...





Dem kann ich mich nur anschiessen, ich spiele gemütlich und somit auch gerne...^^
Endlich sagt das mal jemand, aber ich muss auch zugeben das ich sehr viel/viele Spiele/spiele^^ weil ich es einfach gerne mache...


----------



## Sylvvia (17. September 2009)

sehr provokant dein thread. In keinem mir bekannten Spiel muß man farmen. Es ist im Grunde bei allen Spielen das Gleiche ... will ich eine Rüstung herstellen muß ich die Materialien haben. Die werden in der Regel gefarmt. Das ist in keinem mir bekannten MMO anders. Gerade in diesem Punkt sehe ich überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen WOW, HdRO, AOC und und und ....


----------



## DawnD (17. September 2009)

Gibt es Gefarme in HDRO?
JAIN, gefarme gibt es nur wenn man es selber auch will. Bsp. Mein Runi steht nun bei knapp 5000 Moral, das kann man nur erreichen wenn man die tugenden "farmt".

Ist es Spielendscheidend?

Nein, ich sterbe genauso in DN wie noch mit 4000 Moral. Einzig das ich mir einmal mehr den fehltritt in eine Säure Pfütze leisten kann:-)

Warum habe ich es gemacht?

Es ist ein mittel um seinen Charr etwas mehr zu Individualisieren, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Hat es einfluss auf das Spiel?

JAIN, nehmen wir mal die Treppe, hier ist es egal welche Tugenden man hat. Gehen wir aber in die Schattenbinge ist es schon "Komfortabler" mit der erhöhten Schattenressi, macht aber nicht so einen gravierenden Unterschied.

Alles im Allem ist es Geschmacksache und Zeichnet in keinster weise einen guten oder Schlechten Spieler aus.

DawnD


----------



## JonesC (17. September 2009)

Auch richtig^^


----------



## Vetaro (17. September 2009)

Ich würde jetzt gerne ein wenig auf dem Vokabular herumreiten.

Für mich heisst Farmen und Grinden, dass man eine simple, vielleicht sogar unterfordernde, Tätigkeit über lange Zeit wiederholt.

Und einen Dungeon "im Hardmode" zu lösen ist für mich eine schwere, fordernde Aufgabe.

Die man, ausser man hat jetzt super pech, ab Buch 9 (schätze ich jetzt mal weniger als Sechs mal bestehen muss, um Strahlenteile zu erhalten. (Ich gehe hier mal davon aus, dass man ambitioniert ist und alle Dungeons schafft, anstatt dass 30 mal die Treppe durchgeht.)


Und wenn man nicht gerade Wächter ist (in diesem Fall muss man, um ernsthafte erfolgschancen haben, sich vielleicht auch noch angemessenen Schmuck (aktuell wahrscheinlich den Lothlorien-Craftingkram) kaufen) hat man dann doch alle Vorraussetzungen erfüllt, um von anderen Spielern zum Wächter mitgenommen zu werden. 

 Um nach Dar Narbugud genommen zu werden, muss man zusätzlich zwei Instanzen 3, höchstens 6 mal wiederholt geschafft haben.


- Zählt das also als Farmen? Von mir aus als "Wiederholtes durchführen" - aber verarscht fühl ich mich dabei zum Beispiel nicht...


----------



## Berghammer71 (17. September 2009)

JonesC schrieb:


> Das meiste was an zeit in anspruch nimmt, ist das BdT ganz klar, aber das muss halt jeder machen... Ich habe jetzt alle auf 10 und dann ist auch gut damit, ich habe 2 Monate gebraucht um die restlichen noch so hoch zu kriegen. das hat viel Zeit in anspruch genommen klar, aber darum spiele ich das ja.



Also die meiste Zeit hab ich musizieren geübt - dann leider bissl pvp vermisst, das ist auch gut so für die communtiy von hdro.


----------



## Vetaro (17. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Also die meiste Zeit hab ich musizieren geübt - dann leider bissl pvp vermisst, das ist auch gut so für die communtiy von hdro.




Es ist gut für die community, dass du PvP vermisst hast?


----------



## grunzhart (18. September 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> naja also, ich hab auch ca. 1.5 jahre lotro gespielt. und ich muss kein roxxor sein um mich irgendwann zu langweilen. wir haben in einem raidbündnis hele und spalte gemacht.
> dann kam moria, alle auf lvl 60 gespielt, die inis gemacht für das set, und den wächter angegangen. immer wieder für das bdt was gemacht, was wirkich einfach nur öde und stupides farmen hieß.
> 
> mich hat das alles irgendwann nur noch gelangweilt. die leute waren zu 80% sehr nett aber ich spiel das spiel nicht nur wegen den leuten..
> ...



Natürlich könntest Du noch unendlich weiterschreiben. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Du mich nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden hast. Und auch im Übrigen würd es wohl nicht besser. Nur mehr.
Und nebenbei: nein, ich bin ein ganz normaler Durchschnittsspieler, der aktuell in DN rumhängt.

p.s.
Wer sich nicht selbst beschäftigen kann, ist eine arme Wurst.
Am Programm liegt es definitiv nicht. Vielleicht mal das RL überprüfen? Kleiner Tip.
"Mensch geh in Dich!" "War ich, ist auch nix los."......


----------



## Vetaro (18. September 2009)

grunzhart, leute ownen weil sie mit dem Spiel "fertig" sind ist blöd.

Es liegt definitiv am Programm, wenn man alles geschafft hat, und damit die motivation fort ist, weiterzuspielen. Man könnte natürlich weitermachen, bzw. mit einem neuen das gleiche nochmal machen, aber du kannst nicht _ihm_ die schuld dafür geben, dass er nach dem durchspielen des contents keinen bock mehr hat. Ich spiel auch Overlord 2 nicht zum dritten mal, und auch Fable macht keinen spaß mehr, wenn man alle Aufgaben gelöst hat. Deswegen muss _ich_ ja nichts an mir ändern, weil ich eine arme Wurst bin.


----------



## Füchtella (18. September 2009)

Huhu!

Richtig - wenn man ein Spiel "durch hat", ist es völlig ok, wenn man keine Lust mehr hat. Daran ist man nicht selbst schuld, das ist normal.

Andererseits - ist es auch nicht "schuld" des Spiels. Nur weil ich Spiel X durch habe, weine ich nun ja auch nicht rum, dass es doof ist, weil ich es durch habe. Ich spiele z.B. grade HdRO, weil es für mich in WoW außer den Raids nicht mehr viel zu erleben gibt. Aber deshalb ist nicht WoW doof, oder HdRO toll. Das eine bietet mir nur grade etwas, was mir das andere aufgrund fast fünfjährigen Spielens nicht bieten kann.


mfg


----------



## Benegeserit (19. September 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> p.s.
> Wer sich nicht selbst beschäftigen kann, ist eine arme Wurst.
> Am Programm liegt es definitiv nicht. Vielleicht mal das RL überprüfen? Kleiner Tip.
> "Mensch geh in Dich!" "War ich, ist auch nix los."......



dass du gerne leute beleidigst oder meinst ihnen sagen zu müssen was sie verstehn und was nicht ist ersichtlich (sieht man an 80% deiner antworten zu diversen themen).
um auf dein p.s. zurückzukommen, du kennst mich nicht, also lass deine pseudo beurteilungen.
tob dich im rl aus, falls du eins hast, aber nicht vor forenusern die du nichtmal kennst.


und ja, ich kann dich nicht leiden^^


----------



## Norei (21. September 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> neuankömmlingen auf dem server, wenn sie sich nicht rp mäßig ausdrücken gleich mal mit dem ticket drohnen anstatt ihnen vllt einfach mal zu helfen..
> ich könnte da unendlich weiterschreiben, aber ich lass es besser.


Ich frage mich, auf welchem Belegaer du warst. Klar wird "Jg11 LFF B1K11" nicht gerne gesehen. Aber wegen "Kann mir jemand bei B1K11 helfen?" hat bestimmt lange keiner mehr mit einem Ticket gedroht, vielleicht mal irgendwann in der Anfangsphase.


----------



## Füchtella (21. September 2009)

Huhu!



Norei schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, auf welchem Belegaer du warst. Klar wird "Jg11 LFF B1K11" nicht gerne gesehen. Aber wegen "Kann mir jemand bei B1K11 helfen?" hat bestimmt lange keiner mehr mit einem Ticket gedroht, vielleicht mal irgendwann in der Anfangsphase.



 Och, es gibt auf Belegaer auch Rollenspieler, die sich beschweren und mit Tickets drohen, wenn jemand es wagt, im Beratungskanal nach der Funktionsweise des Interface zu fragen. Was aber daran liegt, dass einige selbsternannte Rollenspielbeschützer auf Belegaer auch nicht wissen, dass Beratung und OOC die beiden hochoffiziellen Kanäle sind, in denen OOC von Codemasters ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.

Was die Buchkürzel angeht ... ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man Abkürzungen nicht mag. Aber was genau an B1K11 "nicht rollenspielerisch" sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Ich meine, es ist ja kein Gamerslang, Internetslang, Leetspeak oder so etwas - sondern einfach nur eine Abkürzung. Und sogar noch eine, die die meisten Spieler versthehen.
Kann mir jemand erklären wo dabei das "rollenspielerische" Problem sein soll?

mfg


----------



## Parat (21. September 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Was die Buchkürzel angeht ... ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man Abkürzungen nicht mag. Aber was genau an B1K11 "nicht rollenspielerisch" sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Ich meine, es ist ja kein Gamerslang, Internetslang, Leetspeak oder so etwas - sondern einfach nur eine Abkürzung. Und sogar noch eine, die die meisten Spieler versthehen.
> Kann mir jemand erklären wo dabei das "rollenspielerische" Problem sein soll?


Ähm, das ist ziemlich einfach.

Warum um alles in der Welt sollte ein normaler Mensch/Hobbit/whatever derart kryptische Abkürzungen nutzen? Es ist einfach keine Äußerung in character.

Leute, die RP immer nur von außen betrachten, vermuten wahrscheinlich, dass es nur darum geht, neumodische Wörter oder Technik-Kürzel oder Leetspeak zu vermeiden. Aber das ist ja nicht der Kern. Der Kern ist, dass man (in der Theorie) einen Character wirklich quasi als lebende Person spielt. Diese Person hat irgendein Leben und stellt sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen irgendwelchen Aufgaben. Nie und nimmer käme er auf die Idee, dass er Teil irgendeines Buches ist .. oder dass seine Aufgaben einer bestimmten Reihe folgen oder dass er ein Level hätte.^^

Und bevor da jeder sagt "ach, wie doof" ... Ich würd es schon für einen Fakt halten, dass man theoretisch, wenn alle mitziehen, auf diese Weise ein Spielerlebnis schaffen kann, das zumindest für den fantasiebegabten Spieler, dem die Action weniger wichtig ist als die persönlich erlebte Story, um Längen intensiver, überraschender, kreativer, humoriger und packender ist als das MMO-typische Durchspielen (was ca. 95% aller Spieler an den Tag legen). Es mag albern erscheinen, aber ich würde vermuten, dass 50% der Spieler durchaus was verpassen, weil sie prinzipiell noch dafür empfänglich wären.

Allerdings: Ich denke, dass der Versuch, diesen Spielstil in MMOs zu finden, inklusive LOTRO, reichlich aussichtslos ist. Ja, Inseln formen sich immer, aber sie sind ohne Sinn, ohne Zweck, ohne Einbindung in ein Gesamt-Rp, ohne Handlungsfreiheit, ohne Dynamik und in letzter Konsequenz trotz 10.000 Leuten auf dem gleichen Server auch ohne genügend Mitstreiter.

Für diese Spieler, die sowas wirklich versuchen (über das "RPen beim Questen in fester Gruppe" hinaus würd ich auch behaupten, dass die Mehrheit von ihnen in anderen Spielen als MMOs um Längen besser bedient wäre.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (21. September 2009)

Servus Parat,

sehr gut geschrieben und erklärt...Ich habe neulich mal mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der auch sehr aktiver RP´ler ist. Der hat mir die Thematik recht gut erklärt in dem er meinte, dass man als RP´ler die Plattform des MMO´s sehr gut Nutzen kann (also die Welt) aber eben das Spiel selber nur sehr bedingt. 

Wie ich heraus lese betreibst Du ernsthaft RP siehst aber auch die GRenzen des möglichen. Was mir bspw. (als RP-Interessierten aber nicht spielenden) auffällt ist...Wenn man eine Figur so realistisch wie möglich spielen möchte dürfte man da doch auch nicht Questen, oder? Ich meine eine Aufgabe von einem NPC annhemen wäre ja dann schon fragwürdig, oder?

Würde mich interessieren wie Du das siehst, beste Grüße


----------



## Füchtella (21. September 2009)

Huhu Parat!



Parat schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist ziemlich einfach.


Find ich gar nicht. Wenn's ganz einfach wär, hätt ich ja nicht gefragt.



> Warum um alles in der Welt sollte ein normaler Mensch/Hobbit/whatever derart kryptische Abkürzungen nutzen? Es ist einfach keine Äußerung in character.


Weil Menschen - Hobbits, Zwerge und Elben kenne ich persönlich keine, Menschen schon - zu eigentlich allen Zeiten "schreibfaul" oder sagen wir vornehmer "bequem" waren. Und deshalb bereits seit frühesten Zeiten der Schriftsprache abgekürzt haben, dass sich die Balken biegen. Gerade bei Büchern sind - auch in der Antike oder dem Mittelalter - Abkürzungen im Stile von Kapitel/Vers etc. sehr gängig. Ich frage mich halt, warum ein rollengespielter Mensch sich hier anders verhalten sollte, als ein echter. Der echte würde nämlich massiv abkürzen. Und ja, meines Erachtens nach auch der mittelalterliche Mensch.



> Nie und nimmer käme er auf die Idee, dass er Teil irgendeines Buches ist .. oder dass seine Aufgaben einer bestimmten Reihe folgen oder dass er ein Level hätte.^^


Das Argument verstehe ich. Allerdings müsstest du dann konsequenterweise auch die ausgeschriebene Variante "Grüße, ich suche wackere Mitstreiter für Buch 1 Kapitel 11" ablehnen. Dein Argument ist gut, nur hat es nichts mit Abkürzungen zu tun. Sondern mit der Buchangabe an sich.
Stattdessen müsste jemand dann sowas schreiben wie "Grüße, ich suche wackere Mitstreiter, um mich in Tom Bombadils Auftrag ins Othrongroth zu begleiten.".



> Und bevor da jeder sagt "ach, wie doof" ... Ich würd es schon für einen Fakt halten, dass man theoretisch, wenn alle mitziehen, auf diese Weise ein Spielerlebnis schaffen kann, das zumindest für den fantasiebegabten Spieler, dem die Action weniger wichtig ist als die persönlich erlebte Story, um Längen intensiver, überraschender, kreativer, humoriger und packender ist als das MMO-typische Durchspielen (was ca. 95% aller Spieler an den Tag legen). Es mag albern erscheinen, aber ich würde vermuten, dass 50% der Spieler durchaus was verpassen, weil sie prinzipiell noch dafür empfänglich wären.


Wobei ich dir wiederum vollkommen zustimme. Nur sehe ich den Zusammenhang mit Abkürzungen noch immer nicht. Und falls es noch nicht klar geworden sein sollte, das von dir beschriebene ist ziemlich genau mein Spielstil. 
Zum Hintergrund:
Ich leitete knapp 10 Jahre eine Pen & Paper Runde (Midgard), spiele seit fast 5 Jahren WoW auf einem RP-Server, leite dort zwei miteinander verwurschtelte RP-Raids (d.h. Verrückte (von denen ich einer bin), die komplett "in character" in Raidinstanzen ziehen, inklusive Taktikansage im /sagen und ohne jegliche "Labertools" aka TS., Ventrilo etc.). Ich betrachte mich also durchaus als jemanden, der Rollenspiel, "in character sein" und so mag, und es auch gerne betreibt. Nur der Zusammenhang zwischen "RP mögen" und "Abkürzungen nicht mögen" ist mir nicht greifbar. Auch nach deiner sehr netten Antwort nicht.

mfg


----------



## grunzhart (21. September 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> dass du gerne leute beleidigst oder meinst ihnen sagen zu müssen was sie verstehn und was nicht ist ersichtlich (sieht man an 80% deiner antworten zu diversen themen).
> um auf dein p.s. zurückzukommen, du kennst mich nicht, also lass deine pseudo beurteilungen.
> tob dich im rl aus, falls du eins hast, aber nicht vor forenusern die du nichtmal kennst.



Den Schuh hast Du Dir angezogen. Nicht ich. Der Satz war nicht an Dich gerichtet.
Dass Du ernsthaft eine statistische Erhebung meiner Antworten durchgeführt hast, kann man wohl getrost ins Reich der Fabeln verweisen.
Zutreffend ist Deine Behauptung so oder so nicht. Aber das nur nebenbei.


> und ja, ich kann dich nicht leiden^^


Das ist mir ebenso egal, wie Du mir egal bist, weswegen ich nicht sagen kann, ob ich Dich mag oder nicht. Du bist bedeutungslos.


----------



## Parat (22. September 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Weil Menschen - Hobbits, Zwerge und Elben kenne ich persönlich keine, Menschen schon - zu eigentlich allen Zeiten "schreibfaul" oder sagen wir vornehmer "bequem" waren. Und deshalb bereits seit frühesten Zeiten der Schriftsprache abgekürzt haben, dass sich die Balken biegen. Gerade bei Büchern sind - auch in der Antike oder dem Mittelalter - Abkürzungen im Stile von Kapitel/Vers etc. sehr gängig. Ich frage mich halt, warum ein rollengespielter Mensch sich hier anders verhalten sollte, als ein echter. Der echte würde nämlich massiv abkürzen. Und ja, meines Erachtens nach auch der mittelalterliche Mensch.


Angenommen ich folge dieser Argumentation. Angenommen wir gehen wirklich davon aus, dass Personen in der Schriftsprache abkürzen (wobei ich schon einwerfe, dass das zu einem Bild von Elben kaum passen dürfte), dann würde man VIELLEICHT den Text "Suche Gefährten, um einen bevorstehenden Organgriff auf das Dorf XYZ zu unterbinden" sicherlich meinetwegen akürzen mit "S. Gef, wg. Orks in XYZ" .... und nicht "B3K5"

Ist für mich ein wenig ne cheesy-Argumentation. Sie wird nur genutzt, um quasi eine Art Definitionslücke im RP zu nutzen. Das ist so wie, wenn der OOC-PKer dann verkündet "Moment mal, ich betreibe Rollenspiel. Ich spiele einen schweigsamen Killer, der kein Wort sagt, aber alles angreift, was er sieht, wenn es schwächer aussieht":

Und wenn man das weiter treiben will: "Mein Charakter hat einen Dämon, der ihn lenkt. Mit dem Unterhält er sich in einer kryptischen Sprache , die teilweise aus seltsamen Wortschöpfungen wie "lol", "rofl", "noob" besteht, teilweise aber auch, ganz wirr, Worte und Zahlen im wilden Wechselspiel beinhaltet". Und wenn man dann im Techietalk und Leetspeak durch die Gegend rast, dann ist das nicht mehr OOC, sondern RP vom Feinsten.^^

Aber im Endeffekt: Wenn man die ehrliche Frage stellt "Trägt das zur Athmosphäre bei?" .. dann muss man auch entsprechend mit Nein antworten. Alles andere ist echt kindischer Widerspruch um des Widerspruchs willen.

Und nun ist Athmosphäre in einem MMO eh schon ein spärliches Gut, und ich kann dem MMO-Spieler, der eben nach B3K5 sucht, auch gar keinen Vorwurf machen. Nur trägt man eben dazu bei, dass sich dann auch der entsprechende RP-Server immer weniger von anderen Servern unterscheidet - und nur umso deutlicher an der Vision oder der Utopie scheitert, die ich ja oben skizzierte - eben wirklich einzutauchen in eine belebte Fantasywelt. Das ist eh schon schwer, und es wird nicht leichter.

Und meine These ist: Mindestens ein beträchtlicher Anteil der Spieler würde auch in Sachen eigenes Spielgefühl MASSIV davon profitieren, wenn ALLE eben auch mal unbequemerweise länger tippen würde. Wenn es selbstverständlich wäre, Strecken öfter zu gehen als zu rennen (zumindest in belebtem Gebiet). Ja, für jeden einzelnen ist es nur Aufwand .... was heraus käme, ist aber ein Gewinn an Immersion für alle. Allerdings ist das theoretisch, da sich jeder für sich selber nutzenmaximierend verhält, und so das gemeinsame Nutzenoptimum nie erreicht wird.

Der Vollständigkeit halber;


> Das Argument verstehe ich. Allerdings müsstest du dann konsequenterweise auch die ausgeschriebene Variante "Grüße, ich suche wackere Mitstreiter für Buch 1 Kapitel 11" ablehnen. Dein Argument ist gut, nur hat es nichts mit Abkürzungen zu tun. Sondern mit der Buchangabe an sich.
> Stattdessen müsste jemand dann sowas schreiben wie "Grüße, ich suche wackere Mitstreiter, um mich in Tom Bombadils Auftrag ins Othrongroth zu begleiten.".


Sicher, die ausgeschriebene Variante ist genauso dämlich.^^



> Ich leitete knapp 10 Jahre eine Pen & Paper Runde (Midgard), spiele seit fast 5 Jahren WoW auf einem RP-Server, leite dort zwei miteinander verwurschtelte RP-Raids (d.h. Verrückte (von denen ich einer bin), die komplett "in character" in Raidinstanzen ziehen, inklusive Taktikansage im /sagen und ohne jegliche "Labertools" aka TS., Ventrilo etc.). Ich betrachte mich also durchaus als jemanden, der Rollenspiel, "in character sein" und so mag, und es auch gerne betreibt. Nur der Zusammenhang zwischen "RP mögen" und "Abkürzungen nicht mögen" ist mir nicht greifbar. Auch nach deiner sehr netten Antwort nicht.


Vielleicht ist er jetzt greifbarer. Und was Deine RP-Erfahrungen und Eure Raidsache angeht, die ich natürlich respektiere ... ist vielleicht meine ANtwort auf das andere Posting noch interessant. Ich schreib die gleich, dann ist sie auch hier im Thread. :-)


----------



## Füchtella (22. September 2009)

Huhu!



Parat schrieb:


> Angenommen ich folge dieser Argumentation. "..." ...sicherlich meinetwegen akürzen mit "S. Gef, wg. Orks in XYZ" .... und nicht "B3K5"


*kreisch!*
Ja, du hast recht. Wir haben übrigens, was Abkürzungen angeht, gar keinen Dissens, ich mag den Abkürzungsfimmel auch nicht. Ich fand nur grade die Buch/Kapitel-Abkürzung im Beispiel unseres Vorposters eigentlich sehr harmlos, verglichen mit anderen Abkürzungen die ich so lesen muss. Mir dreht sich jedesmal der Magen um, wenn ich jemanden mit "Waffel sucht Grp für..." lese.



> Ist für mich ein wenig ne cheesy-Argumentation.


Da hast du sicher Recht. Ich finde nur, man muss auch als RPler bedacht sein, nicht zu "reflexartig" auf alles zu reagieren, was auch nur entfernt nach "ooc" oder "schlechtem RP" aussieht. Sonst macht man schnell den von mir in meinem Eingangspost beschriebenen Usinn, Leute für OOC im Beratungskanal anzupflaumen, welches von Codemasters ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.
Und ich glaube, mit solchen - und ähnlichen - Aktionen schießen wir Rollenspieler uns einfach selbst ins Knie, weil wir andere, gemäßigtere Leute, die aber auch durchaus RPler sind, verschrecken und als "RP-Deppen" dastehen.
Ich wurde z.B. neulich auch "getadelt" weil ich eine Gruppe mit "Guten Abend" begrüßte, während mein RP-Gegenüber wohl "Seid gegrüßt, edle..." für die einzig gültige Kommunikationsform unter RPlern hielt.
Kürzlich wurde im SNG auf Belegar jemand kritisiert, weil er "Leute" statt "Gefährten" für eine Aufgabe suchte. Mit der Begründung, "Leute" sei ein moderner Begriff, der nicht RP-konform wäre und nicht in eine mittelalterliche Fantasywelt passe.
Ich hab dann spaßeshalber mal danach gegoogelt, Ergebnis hier zu finden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leute
Die Kritik ging schlicht vollkommen daneben.
Ich finde es gut und richtig, auf einem RP-Server auf RP zu achten, notfalls auch mit freundlichen Hinweisen an Mitspieler. Aber man muss dabei schon aufpassen, nicht über Ziel hinauszuschießen, und das tun - meinem Gefühl nach - sehr viele. Und das ist letztlich für uns alle schlecht, weil es RPler in die Ecke "selbsternannte, substanzlos kritisierende RP-Polizei" schiebt.
Daher habe ich hier auch etwas provokant mal nachgefragt, was denn die Begründung ist.
Die ich übrigens passend und gut finde.



> Und wenn man das weiter treiben will: "Mein Charakter hat einen Dämon, der ihn lenkt. Mit dem Unterhält er sich in einer kryptischen Sprache , die teilweise aus seltsamen Wortschöpfungen wie "lol", "rofl", "noob" besteht, teilweise aber auch, ganz wirr, Worte und Zahlen im wilden Wechselspiel beinhaltet". Und wenn man dann im Techietalk und Leetspeak durch die Gegend rast, dann ist das nicht mehr OOC, sondern RP vom Feinsten.^^


Es ist etwas Off-Topic, aber auf meinem WoW-Server haben einige Rollenspieler angefangen, das OOC der anderen ins RP einzubauen. Begründung: OOC sei eine Krankheit, die den Erkrankten zu sinnfreiem Gestammel und ebenso sinnfreien Aktionen wie ständigem Rumhopsen bringt, und welche zudem hochgradig ansteckend sei.
Das war einfach ein Trick, um auf das leider ständige OOC der Mitspieler auch im RP reagieren zu können - die OOCler waren dann sowas wie "arme kranke Idioten".



> Und nun ist Athmosphäre in einem MMO eh schon ein spärliches Gut, und ich kann dem MMO-Spieler, der eben nach B3K5 sucht, auch gar keinen Vorwurf machen. Nur trägt man eben dazu bei, dass sich dann auch der entsprechende RP-Server immer weniger von anderen Servern unterscheidet - und nur umso deutlicher an der Vision oder der Utopie scheitert, die ich ja oben skizzierte - eben wirklich einzutauchen in eine belebte Fantasywelt. Das ist eh schon schwer, und es wird nicht leichter.


Da hsst du sicher recht. Ich frag mich halt nur ab und zu, ob man nicht übers Ziel hinausschießt, indem man zuviel bemäkelt. Und spätestens wenn die Mäkelei dann mehr Störraum einnimmt als die Sache, die sie korrigieren sollte, werde ich nachdenklich. Das Beispiel mit dem "Bitte kein OOC im Beratungskanal" von neulich, was 1. sachlich unsinnig war, und 2. wobei die sich daraus entwickelte Diskussion, ob das denn nun erlaubt oder verboten sei, 20 Minuten dauerte, die Anfrage des angeblich "störenden Spielers" aber nur eine Minute, dann stimmt das Verhältnis einfach nicht.



> Und meine These ist: Mindestens ein beträchtlicher Anteil der Spieler würde auch in Sachen eigenes Spielgefühl MASSIV davon profitieren, wenn ALLE eben auch mal unbequemerweise länger tippen würde. Wenn es selbstverständlich wäre, Strecken öfter zu gehen als zu rennen (zumindest in belebtem Gebiet). Ja, für jeden einzelnen ist es nur Aufwand .... was heraus käme, ist aber ein Gewinn an Immersion für alle. Allerdings ist das theoretisch, da sich jeder für sich selber nutzenmaximierend verhält, und so das gemeinsame Nutzenoptimum nie erreicht wird.


Hm. Ich denke, ich würde viel häufiger gehen, wenn gehen etwas besser aussehen würde, und nen Tacken schneller wäre. Ich kann nicht genau sagen, woran das aussehen liegt ... in HdRO sieht gehen irgendwie nach sehr geziertem Rumgestelze aus. Und passt einfach überhaupt gar nicht zu meinem Charakter. In WoW haben sie das besser hinbekommen finde ich.
Was ich mir aber wünschen würde wäre:
- etwas, das "rennen" auf Kampfsituationen beschränkt (als Spielmechanik)
- 2 Arten zu gehen, ein gemütliches schlendern, und ein forsches zügiges gehen
*seufzt* Aber wann wir das wohl bekommen werden? Es gab sowas schonmal - ansatzweise. Im urururalten Uldima 6 z.B. hatten die Charaktere nur eine Gehanimation. Sie konnten gar nicht laufen.
Und ausgerechnet im unter Rollenspielern verpönten Blizzards "Diablo" gab es eine spielmechanische Hemmnis gehen dauerrennen - nämlich einen Ausdauerbalken. Solche Ideen wären doch ausbaufähig ...



> Der Vollständigkeit halber;
> 
> Sicher, die ausgeschriebene Variante ist genauso dämlich.^^


Hihi.

Danke dir für die ausführliche Antwort und die nette Diskussion.

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2009)

Es ist toll, bei euch mitzulesen, weil man die ganze Zeit _beiden_ recht gibt.


----------



## Norei (22. September 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Och, es gibt auf Belegaer auch Rollenspieler, die sich beschweren und mit Tickets drohen, wenn jemand es wagt, im Beratungskanal nach der Funktionsweise des Interface zu fragen. Was aber daran liegt, dass einige selbsternannte Rollenspielbeschützer auf Belegaer auch nicht wissen, dass Beratung und OOC die beiden hochoffiziellen Kanäle sind, in denen OOC von Codemasters ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


Ich spiele auf Belegaer seit Prerelease und ich weiß, wann sich RPler (berechtigterweise) beschweren. Auch B1B1K11 ist nicht korrekt. Ich merke nur, dass seit etlichen Monaten kaum noch jemand meckert, erst recht nicht über "normale" Beschreibungen wie "Suche Gefährten für B1B1K11". Von daher habe ich mich gefragt, was Benegeserit da eigentlich erlebt hat. Aber die ersten Wochen und Monate war die RP-Polizei da teilweise wirklich schlimm.
Rollenspiel kann in so offenen Systemen nicht funktionieren, wenn man auf alles achtet, was da andere schreiben.


----------



## Parat (22. September 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Servus Parat,


Huhu, Du Giftiger.^^



> sehr gut geschrieben und erklärt...Ich habe neulich mal mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der auch sehr aktiver RP´ler ist. Der hat mir die Thematik recht gut erklärt in dem er meinte, dass man als RP´ler die Plattform des MMO´s sehr gut Nutzen kann (also die Welt) aber eben das Spiel selber nur sehr bedingt.
> 
> Wie ich heraus lese betreibst Du ernsthaft RP siehst aber auch die GRenzen des möglichen. Was mir bspw. (als RP-Interessierten aber nicht spielenden) auffällt ist...Wenn man eine Figur so realistisch wie möglich spielen möchte dürfte man da doch auch nicht Questen, oder? Ich meine eine Aufgabe von einem NPC annhemen wäre ja dann schon fragwürdig, oder?


Ich machs mal anders als sonst .. ich antworte mal nicht ewig lang und sag dann am Ende Ja oder Nein, sondern ich fass mich erst kurz und verlier mich dann ins Unendliche.^^

Individuell gesehen ist Questen eigentlich ganz okay. Aha, Bauer XYZ bittet mich, die Wölfe zu vertreiben. Wenn das zu meinem Char passt, dann werd ich das mal tun. Grotesk wird es dann, wenn man nun das ins RP mit anderen zieht. "Ich hab heute die Wölfe vertrieben" , "ich gestern auch" ... Das geht noch. "Ich hab gestern die Orks aus der Höhle da vertrieben und den großen Bilwiss erschlagen" ... "Ähm, ich heute". Rollenspiel, wie ich es mir vorstelle, braucht eine Basis. Die Basis ist klar irgendein Setting, aber das sind nur grobe Vorgaben, das ist noch nicht alles. Eine Welt braucht auch einen Status Quo. MMOs haben keinen Status Quo. Am Beispiel von LOTRO: Und wo ist der Ringträger jETZT? Wo sind seine Gefährten JETZT? Läuft gerade ein Angriff auf Archet oder ist er vorbei? Ich war vor 1 Jahr in Archet, gestern war ich wieder da. Was soll ich Euch sagen? Es ist immer noch zerstört und die Trümmer schwelen auch noch! Ja, kann denn da keiner mal aufbauen? Waren die Schwarzen Reiter nun gestern an der Bockenheimer Fähre oder sind sie bei den Furten Bruchtals?

Bei LOTRO, aber im Kern auch bei jedem anderen MMO, ist jede dieser Fragen individuell vielleicht noch beantwortbar, aber mehrere Chars ... nein. Die Schwarzen Reiter sind für Spieler XYZ seit Jahren weg .. und doch ist die doofe Fähre immer noch gesperrt. Und was soll die Lösung sein? Dass für ihn die Fähre dann auch wieder geht? Was ist, wenn er zusammen mit anderen reist, die noch nicht so weit sind? Er kann die Fähre nutzen, die nicht?

Jedes Spielen ohne einen Status Quo ist immer nur begrenzt anspruchsvoll. Es ist Meet&Greet. Man trifft sich, man stellt sich quasi im RP den Char vor. Und das war es auch so in etwa. Es gibt keinen gemeinsamen Status Quo, auf den sich alle beziehen können.

Hinzu kommt, dass man den Status Quo nicht ändern kann. Und damit meine ich nicht, irgendeine Quest zu lösen. Verdammt, das Wolfsrudel da muss man doch auslöschen können? Oder, mal ganz ab von Quests, ... es muss doch möglich sein, diesen komischen Bürgermeister von Bree zu ersetzen? Nein, alles ist fix, außer ganz ganz schmalen Sachen, die man verändern kann.

Mit RP die Engine sprengen: Ja, bin ich sehr dabei. Aber machen wir uns nix vor. Angeblich ich lege aus irgendwelchen Gründen fest, irgendeine Brücke gesprengt zu haben und verzichte mal auf die Änderung in Engine. ICH kann das so ausspielen. Meine Gilde kann das so ausspielen .. aber der Rest rennt drüber. Und somit hat man den Status Quo nicht geändert, sondern nur eine neue Unstimmigkeit geschaffen.^^

Insofern halte ich MMOs auch für schwierige RP-Umfelder. Ich finds lahm, aber das ist sicherlich auch Spielstil-abhängig.

Wenn man so spielt wie Fuchtella, also in erster Linie an RP-Raids interessiert ist, dann geht das schon irgendwie, dann hat man halt seine Gilde und zieht das durch.

Ich hingegen bin mehr an dem Leben im RP interessiert, an Politik, an Intrigen, auch an Abenteuern, aber dann in kleinen, wechselnden Gruppen, am Hin und Her einfach. Und da schlagen dann reine RP-Lösungen MMOs wirkluch um Längen. Insofern: Ich empfinde für mich und meinen Stil MMOs eher als alberne RP-Lösungen und bin froh, da nicht RP betreiben zu müssen, auch wenn ich mich sicherlich beteilige, wenn ich mal MMOs spiele, was ja vorkam. Aber ... da wird mir immer schmerzlich bewusst, wie groß der Qualitätsunterschied zu den von mir eigentlich bevorzugten Spielen ist.


----------



## Füchtella (22. September 2009)

Huhu!



Norei schrieb:


> Rollenspiel kann in so offenen Systemen nicht funktionieren, wenn man auf alles achtet, was da andere schreiben.


Hmm ... so pessimistisch sehe ich das nicht. Ich glaub schon, dass Rollenspiel im großen und ganzen auch in einem großen System funktionieren kann. Aber ich denke, man muss sich da etwas klarmachen:
Ein MMORPG wie HdRO zieht sehr viele Spieler an. Auch auf einem, RP-Server finden sich dann sehr unterschieldiche Spieler mit sehr unterschiedlichen RP-Interessen.
Die Spanne reicht da von Spielern, die gut ausgestaltete RP-Plots genießen wollen bis hin zu Spielern, die einfach nur "in character" questen wollen. Dazu kommen noch RP-Neulinge, die das ganze mal testen wollen und wenig Ahnung haben.
Die Rollenspieler selbst können aus unterschiedlichen "Ecken" kommen, z.B: aus anderen MMORPGS, oder aus der Ultima-Online oder Neverwinter Szene, oder wie ich aus dem Pen & Paper-Bereich, oder oder oder.
Bei so viel Pluarität ist es dann einfach sehr unrealistisch, zu erwarten, alle würden "die eine Art RP" betreiben, die man selbst favorisiert.

Ein Großteil des "Streits" um RP auf RP Servern resultiert aus diesen vielen unterschiedlichen RP-Auffassungen.
Deshalb finde ich auch Toleranz da sehr wichtig.


mfg


----------



## Parat (22. September 2009)

Weil die Diskussion hier ja mal auf nettem Niveau ist (bis der este kommt und sagt "Ah, die RPer streiten sich", was sie ja gar nicht tun^^)



Füchtella schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Wir haben übrigens, was Abkürzungen angeht, gar keinen Dissens, ich mag den Abkürzungsfimmel auch nicht. Ich fand nur grade die Buch/Kapitel-Abkürzung im Beispiel unseres Vorposters eigentlich sehr harmlos, verglichen mit anderen Abkürzungen die ich so lesen muss. Mir dreht sich jedesmal der Magen um, wenn ich jemanden mit "Waffel sucht Grp für..." lese.


Ich glaub wenn wir beiden diskutieren, dann tun wir das eh aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln. Bei Dir ist sicherlich mehr MMO-Erfahrung dabei, wo Du dann Sachen als "nicht so schlimm" ansiehst, weil sie immer noch besser sind als das, was Du gewohnt bist.^^ Da bin ich dann sozusagen dogmatisch (was ich vom Wesen her nicht wirklich bin)

Andererseits erschließen sich mir viele Dogmatismen der MMO-Rper kein Stück, weil ich in einem viel lockereren Umfeld RP betreibe. Ja, da betreibt jeder RP, ohne jede Ausnahme. Aber gerade, weil wirklich ausnahmslos jeder die meiste Zeit total im RP ist, kann man auf OOC viel, viel lockerer reagieren. Beispiel: Wenn bei uns, was ja vorkommt, jemand ankommt und erkennbar keine Ahnung vom RP hat, man ihn also erstmal im RP grüßt uns zurück kommt dann irgendwas in OOC, dann ist da überhaupt gar keiner verärgert.^^ Dann zieht man ihn ein bisserl abseits, um keinen zu stören, und dann erklärt man (ruhig im Sagen, weil der vielleicht nicht weiß, wie man andere Wege nutzt^^) erstmal fein alles. Und wenn man in einem Emote mal einen OOC-Scherz unterbringt, dann schmunzelt man einfach nur. Also, man kennt sich ja und mag sich, da kann man absolut locker sein.^^ Beispiel: Angenommen ich saß ne Weile im Biergarten rum und aus irgendwelchen Gründen wollen wir dann aufbrechen in die Wildnis. Also muss mein Char sich umkleiden. Mein Standardemote ist dann in etwa *geht hinein, um sich umzusehen, was er bekanntermaßen in Lichtgeschwindigkeit kann, also ist er zurück, bevor sein eigener Schatten verblasst*. Nein, mein Char ist nicht so schnell, das Emote ist nicht ernst gemeint. Ich erspare nur mir das lästige rein gehen, raus kommen, und den anderen das Warten. Und da das jeder weiß, ist es okay.

Oder nimm Rennen / Gehen. Ich gehe in einem reinen RP-Umfeld 95% der Zeit. Warum? Ist praktischer. Alle 30 Sekunden muss ich ein Emote schreiben. Wenn ich dann aus OOC-Gründen mal durch die Stadt renne (weil meinetwegen irgendwer irgendwo ein Problem hat), dann ist das okay, weil doch jeder weiß ich tu das nicht ohne Grund. Oder angenommen jemand spricht mich an und ich antworte *ist in echt gar nicht hier*, dann weiß jeder, dass es andere Gründe hat, wieso ich da bin und akzeptiert das. Die Tatsache, dass man eben weiß "jeder hier ist nur wegen dem RP da" macht einen bzgl OOC oder Scherzen im RP vollkommen entspannt.^^



> Da hast du sicher Recht. Ich finde nur, man muss auch als RPler bedacht sein, nicht zu "reflexartig" auf alles zu reagieren, was auch nur entfernt nach "ooc" oder "schlechtem RP" aussieht. Sonst macht man schnell den von mir in meinem Eingangspost beschriebenen Usinn, Leute für OOC im Beratungskanal anzupflaumen, welches von Codemasters ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


Zu LOTRO: Sicher hast Du Recht. Es macht natürlich keinerlei Sinn, einen Beratungschannel IC zu halten.^^ Und ich muss hier auch unterscheiden. Wenn Belegaer ein RP-Server wäre, so wie ICH RP-Server erlebe (wo unser Server einer ist, aber Belegaer ganz sicher nicht^^), also wenn wirklich alle Leute dort RP betreiben würde und der ganze Server von der Mechanik auf RP ausgerichtet wäre ... dann wäre ein SNG-Channel eh OOC. Warum? Nun, diese Questen wären eh reine spielmechanische Elemente (um an Ausrüstung oder XP zu kommen) und dann darf man auch OOC nach einem OOC-Anliegen fragen.

Wie gesagt, in einem echten RP-Umfeld zu spielen, macht einen da entsoannter. Beispiel: Vorgestern um 3 Uhr nachts sagte mir im RP jemand, dass sie noch fürs RP etwas besorgen müsse (was es schlicht als Loot in einem bestimmten Zufallsdungeon gibt (das sowohl seine Lage verändert, als auch seine Monsterbesetzung, also schlicht ne Art Herausforderung ist, die man zufällig mal antrifft)). OOC stellte ich fest, dass sie noch 1 Stunde nur Zeit hat. Ich (als Spielleiter) konnte herausfinden, wo das Dungeon gerade ist und mit was es belegt ist (viel zu stark für uns^^).

Es war 3 Uhr nachts, das Tagwerk an RP verrichtet ... Also fragte ich mal OOC über den gesamten Server, wer denn noch Lust auf eine gepflegte OOC-Moschtour hat. Siehe da, es fanden sich 6 Mann, die dann eben in der verbliebenen Stunde OOC (und unterstützt von derben Cheat-Nutzen^^) es schafften, diesem neuen Spieler sein Item zu besorgen. Wir hatten Spaß, sie kommt im RP weiter und wir verabredeten, dass sie im RP sagen wird sie hat es "einer kleinen Goblintruppe abgenommen" und nicht dieser Horde von Ogern, der wir uns entgegen stellen mussten.^^ Dogmatismus ist Quatsch in so einem Umfeld.

ANDERERSEITS kann ich natürlich auch LOTRO-RPer verstehen, die dogmatisch sind (das mit dem Beratungschannel ist übertrieben, aber ich meine einfach die geringe Toleranzschwelle für alles). Sind wir mal ehrlich ... MMO eignen sich wenig bis gar nicht für RP (Ausnahme ist wirklich der sehr gruppen- und raidorientierte Spielstil von Dir - eine ähnliche Raidhäufigkeit hätteste bei uns nie, aber dafür wohl einen rundrum runden Char, was kein Vorwurf sein soll selbstverständlich, er hätte halt einfach mehr Leben). Und Athmo ist, bis auf tolle Grafik etc, absolute Mangelware. Und DESWEGEN wird mit Zähnen und Klauen das bisserl Athmo verteidigt, dass es gibt. Und gibt man nach, hilfts halt auch nicht. Belegaer hatte bspw vor zwei Jahren deutlich mehr Athmo als heute, und die Toleranz, mit der man den SNG-Channel aufgab, hat da sicherlich ihren Anteil, OBWOHL sie systematisch begründet ist und menschlich nett.

NUR: Ich kann da jetzt auch nicht Bitterkeit vollziehen. Für mich gehen MMOs mit der Zeit hinsichtlich dem RP eh vor die Hunde, der Kampf dagegen ist menschlich ... rührend, aber meines Erachtens eh sinnlos.



> Ich wurde z.B. neulich auch "getadelt" weil ich eine Gruppe mit "Guten Abend" begrüßte, während mein RP-Gegenüber wohl "Seid gegrüßt, edle..." für die einzig gültige Kommunikationsform unter RPlern hielt.
> Kürzlich wurde im SNG auf Belegar jemand kritisiert, weil er "Leute" statt "Gefährten" für eine Aufgabe suchte. Mit der Begründung, "Leute" sei ein moderner Begriff, der nicht RP-konform wäre und nicht in eine mittelalterliche Fantasywelt passe.


Solche Kritik kriegste in reinen RP-Umfelder tatsächlich NIE. Wie gesagt, die RP-Hochhalter auf Belegaer sind weitaus intoleranter als viel, viel stärker in RP involvierte RPer in reinen RP-Umfelder. Ist halt so ... sie sind ständig in der Defensive und verlieren den großen Kampf eh, das radikalisiert eben. (Gilt immer ... mal ehrlich, islamamistische Terroristen sind auch deswegen besonders radikalisiert, weil sie eben den gesellschaftlichen Wettbewerb eh verlieren)



> Es ist etwas Off-Topic, aber auf meinem WoW-Server haben einige Rollenspieler angefangen, das OOC der anderen ins RP einzubauen. Begründung: OOC sei eine Krankheit, die den Erkrankten zu sinnfreiem Gestammel und ebenso sinnfreien Aktionen wie ständigem Rumhopsen bringt, und welche zudem hochgradig ansteckend sei.
> Das war einfach ein Trick, um auf das leider ständige OOC der Mitspieler auch im RP reagieren zu können - die OOCler waren dann sowas wie "arme kranke Idioten".


Kann ich alles verstehen, ergibt natürlich ne seltsame Lage im RP, wenn die Mehrheit bekloppt ist.^^ Naja ... WOW oder LOTRO, das sind eben Spiele .. bedingt geeignet für bestimmte Sorten von RP (Deiner ist da wirklich passend). Es sind eh keine RP-Server. Ganz ehrlich, Belegaer als RP-Server erreicht nicht 0,5% der inhaltlichen, rollenspielerischen Dichte wie jedes, wirklich jedes, freie RP-Projekt, auf dem ich je gespielt habe. 95% der Leute, die sich besonders vehement für das RP in solchen Spielen einsetzen, sind eigentlich echt im falschen Genre unterwegs. Ist eher traurig als lustig, das anzugucken.


----------



## Norei (23. September 2009)

Übrigens mal eine schöne Episode. Gestern in Bruchtal Ortsteil Belegaer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Horden von Leuten wollen Bilbo und Frodo gratulieren. Und - 90% gehen anstatt zu laufen, lauschen dem Musiker, der für Bilbo ein Konzert gibt, etc. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit, noch richtig RP zu machen (gegangen bin ich trotzdem), aber es hat mir gezeigt, wie groß die RP-Community auf Bele doch noch ist.


----------



## Füchtella (23. September 2009)

Huhu!



Norei schrieb:


> Übrigens mal eine schöne Episode. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit, noch richtig RP zu machen (gegangen bin ich trotzdem), aber es hat mir gezeigt, wie groß die RP-Community auf Bele doch noch ist.


Das ist freilich toll.
Ebenfalls gestern lief aber auch im Beratungskanal wieder eine Debatte darüber, ob es im Beratungskanal erlaubt sei, zu diskutieren, wo Bilbo sich aufhält - einige meinten dies sei kein Spielinhalt, und gehöre damit in den OOC-Kanal.
Das sind wohl die zwei Seiten, die das tolle RP bei uns so hat. *seufzt*

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (23. September 2009)

Bilbo ist garantiert kein Spielinhalt.


----------



## Füchtella (24. September 2009)

Huhu!

Nah, Bilbo ist kein Spielinhalt. 
Bilbo ist'n Hobbit.
Oder 'ne fiktive Figur.
Oder vielleicht ist Bilbo auch der Sinn des Lebens, wer weiß?

Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist:
Wenn ich derzeit HdRO starte, bekomme ich beim Laden einen Werbebildschirm, der mich auf ein Ereignis namens "Bilbos Geburtstag" hinweist´, und darauf verweist, dass dies nun im Spiel erlebt werden kann. Und damit ist alles, wirklich alles im Zusammenhang mit Bilbos Geburtstag für mich ein Spielinhalt.

Hmm.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass Vetaro mir da tatsächlich wiedersprechen wollte *grinst*

mfg


----------



## Füchtella (24. September 2009)

Huhu!

Mal sehen, ob ich die Antwort an Parat noch schaffe, bevor ich einschlafe!

Die nette Art der Diskussion ist, nebenbei bemerkt, einer der größten Unterschiede zwischen HdRO und WoW. Nur so am Rande.

Und ich kann wieder nicht anders als Parat Recht zu geben. Mein Blickwinkel ist natürlich durch fast 5 Jahre WoW, und ein paar Monate gruseliges Lineage davor geprägt. Verglichen damit ist das RP in HdRO ein Traum. Womit ich nicht meine, dass es besser ist. Gutes WoW-Rp gibt es auch, und es ist sicher ebensogut wie gutes HdRO-RP. Nur ist es biel viel seltener, und wird viel massiver, und oft sehr absichtlich, gestört. So gesehen ist HdRO echt eine Wohltat für mich. Mitspieler, die sich fast immer in ganzen Sätzen äußern, und das oft sogar in Rolle. Toll. Viel mehr will ich ja eigentlich gar nicht.

Und das ist der zweite wesentliche Unterschied - denke ich - zwischen Parat und mir. Der will nämlich mehr.
Hmm, mals ehen ob ichd as halbwegs verständlich erklärt bekomme.
Ich denke, RP ist für mich nicht die Sache die ich mache. Sondern die Art, wie ich es tue.
Was ich tue, auf Belegaer, ist, was 95% aller anderen Spieler in allen anderen MMORPGs auch tun:
Rumquesten, Welt erkunden, Instanzen besuchen, sich von einer stimmigen Fatnasywelt verzaubern lassen ... und sowas.
Rollenspiel ist dabei kein Punkt. Ich stell mich eigentlich nie irgendwo hin und sage mir "So, nun RPe ich mal ein Stündchen" oder sowas. Ich besuche auch keine speziellen Orte dafür.
Ich versuche stattdessen, das RP einfach immer mit mir zu tragen, wo ich grad bin. Wenn ich in Bree handwerke, oder im Auktionshaus stehe, bin ich in Rolle. Ebenso wenn ich in Evendim durch die Wildnis stiefele und Grabräuer jage. Oder wenn ich eine X-beliebige Instanz betrete. Ich mag in einem Fantasyspiel die Atmosphäre, und dazu gehört für mich einfach, in Rolle zu sein. ich mag mich nicht als "Gamer" fühlen, der "zockt". Ich mag der Held/die Heldin sein, die dort etwas tut. 
Mag sein, das das verglichen mit tollen, konsequenten Geschichten auf anderen Systemen "wenig" ist - aber mir reicht das. Wenn ich mehr Konsequenz mag, gehe ich eh lieber in meine Pen & Paper Runde.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt bei mir ist:
Ich trenne nicht Spielmechanik von Rollenspiel. Das geht bei mir eigentlich Hand in Hand. Gröbere logische Schnitzer versuche ich so gut es geht zu ignorieren, oder, wenn möglich, umzubauen und umzuinterpretieren. Mich stört z.B. überhaupt gar nicht, dass tagein tagaus in derselben Gegend dieselben Gegner umgeneitet werden. Ich erklär mir das einfach damit, dass es sehr viele davon gibt, oders ie von irgendwoher nachkommen. Ich erläter das mal an Hogger. der ist zwar aus WoW, aber egal:
Im Elwyn Wald, nahe dem Fluss und der Brücke nach Westfall, leben Gnolle. Ein besonders großer, starker von ihnen, ist der Anführer. Die Menschen im nahegelegenen Dorf nennen den "Hogger". Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die Gnolle ihn nennen. Ich kann kein Gnollisch. Für die Menschen ist das Hogger. Er ist der erste Elite Gegner, den man in der Gegend trifft. Ziemlich oft wird der arme Hogger nun erschlagen. Und ein paar Minuten später steht ein neuer Hogger da rum. Störend? Unlogisch?
Nicht die Bohne. Die Gnolle machen halt immer ihren größten und stärksten zum Boss. und den Boss nennen die Menschen Hogger. Ok, logisch betrachtet ist es nicht dieselbe Person - aber wer würde bei Gnollen soweit denken?
Anderes Beispiel:
Im Hügelgrab, und der näheren Umgebung, gibt es Unholde, Skelette, und so Zeug. Jede Wette dass seit Jahrzehnten, oder anders gesagt, "schon immer" Mütter in Bree ihre Kinder warnten "Geh nicht dorthin, sonst holen dich die Unholde!". Ok, in den Hügelgräbern gab es also "schon immer" Unholde. Da wundert es nicht, dass jede Gruppe, die sich dorthinein begibt, auch was trifft? Genau! Unholde. Kehren sie lebend zurück, berichten sie von Unholden in den Hügelgräbern, und die Menschen in Bree nicken und sagen "Jaja, die gab es da schon immer!". und so geht da simmer weiter. 
Ich weiß dass diese Argumentation etwas "trashig" ist, aber mir erklärt sie seit ca. 5 Jahren die inkonsequenten MMORPG-Welten. Ja, das iost geschummelt, aber ich find schummeln hier besser, als mich dauernd über Unlogik zu beschweren, wohl wissend, dass ich es logisch und konsequent auch nicht wollen würde.
Denn das würde hier bedeuten:
Hat jemand Hogger getötet, wars das mit den Gnollen. Also ein paar hauen Hogger tot, ein paar mehr sehen ihnend abei zu, fast alle hörend avon - aber hey, es sind mehrere Tausend Leute auf einem Server. Und alle außers agen wir mal 5 oder so gehen leer aus? Doof. Will ich nicht.
Dann lieber ein etwas unlogisch nachwachsender Hogger, dessen Existenz ich mir schummelnderweise zurechtbiege.

Was die RP-Umfelder angeht hast du, Parat, denke ich auch sehr Recht. Mit meiner Spielweise komme ich in MMORPGs sehr gut klar. RPer, die dort ernsthafte, durchdachte und konsequente Geschichten erwarten, sind vermutlich im falschen Spiel. Na ja, jedenfalls verzweifeln die vierl öfter an der "Spielrealität" als ich. Weshalb ich annheme, dass sie eigentlich im falschen Spiel sind.

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein. *gähnt*

Nachti!


----------



## Parat (24. September 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Und ich kann wieder nicht anders als Parat Recht zu geben. Mein Blickwinkel ist natürlich durch fast 5 Jahre WoW, und ein paar Monate gruseliges Lineage davor geprägt. Verglichen damit ist das RP in HdRO ein Traum. Womit ich nicht meine, dass es besser ist. Gutes WoW-Rp gibt es auch, und es ist sicher ebensogut wie gutes HdRO-RP. Nur ist es biel viel seltener, und wird viel massiver, und oft sehr absichtlich, gestört. So gesehen ist HdRO echt eine Wohltat für mich. Mitspieler, die sich fast immer in ganzen Sätzen äußern, und das oft sogar in Rolle. Toll. Viel mehr will ich ja eigentlich gar nicht.
> 
> Und das ist der zweite wesentliche Unterschied - denke ich - zwischen Parat und mir. Der will nämlich mehr.


Jo, ich sagte ja auch, dass Du da ganz gut aufgehoben bist. Mein Anspruch ist da sicherlich ein anderer, was ja okay ist. Ich will eine sich bewegende bzw durch Spieler bewegbare Welt, die aber einen Status Quo hat, sonst hängt das RP in der Luft.

Und, ich gebe es ja zu, meine Ansprüche an die Mitspieler sind natürlich auch höher. Wobei ich nicht den Fehler mache, das in LOTRO zu vermissen. Ich weiß das geht nicht. In LOTRO treffen sich meinetwegen 100 Leute auf Bilbos Geburtstag und dann gibts die Chance, dass sich da 10 finden, die rpen. Da, wo ich bin, treffen sich 10 und die rpen alle. Wären es 100, müsste man mitloggen und am Folgetag antworten, weil der Text zu schnell durchscrollt.^^ Es ist dennoch nicht gleich im Resultat: Die Unterschiede sind

-> Wir haben aktuelle Themen. Die Themen können sich erledigen, denn man kann sie im RP lösen. Die Gespräche sind gehaltvoller.
-> Das, was dort im RP vorfiel, passierte eben auf diesem Geburtstag. In einer Erzähung des Geburtstages käme das vor. Es hätten sich nicht x verschiedene Geburtstags-Wahrnehmungen ergeben, die dann wiederum kaum Gesprächsthema sein können.
Ich brauch diese Fundierung des RPs.



> Was ich tue, auf Belegaer, ist, was 95% aller anderen Spieler in allen anderen MMORPGs auch tun:
> Rumquesten, Welt erkunden, Instanzen besuchen, sich von einer stimmigen Fatnasywelt verzaubern lassen ... und sowas. Rollenspiel ist dabei kein Punkt. Ich stell mich eigentlich nie irgendwo hin und sage mir "So, nun RPe ich mal ein Stündchen" oder sowas. Ich besuche auch keine speziellen Orte dafür. Ich versuche stattdessen, das RP einfach immer mit mir zu tragen, wo ich grad bin. Wenn ich in Bree handwerke, oder im Auktionshaus stehe, bin ich in Rolle. Ebenso wenn ich in Evendim durch die Wildnis stiefele und Grabräuer jage. Oder wenn ich eine X-beliebige Instanz betrete. Ich mag in einem Fantasyspiel die Atmosphäre, und dazu gehört für mich einfach, in Rolle zu sein. ich mag mich nicht als "Gamer" fühlen, der "zockt". Ich mag der Held/die Heldin sein, die dort etwas tut.


Es ist im Prinzip gut zusammen gefasst. Naja, paar Ergänzungen mach ich noch: Die SPielhaltung ist bei uns nicht wirklich der Unterschied. Wo ich bin, bin ich in Rolle (Ausnahmen hab ich ja exemplarisch aufgezählt). Nur hab ich keine "gamistischen" Tätigkeiten in dem Sinne. Ich muss nicht leveln (das passiert auch von selber). Ich muss nicht craften, um nen Handwerker zu spielen (ich kann mich auf Verkaufs- oder Lieferanten-RP konzentrieren, also das, wo auch mehr RP bei rumkommt). Ich muss die Welt nicht erkunden (weil sie kleiner ist, also zumindest hab ich keinen OOC-Anreiz). Ich will aber das Wissen meines Chars ausweiten. Ich erkunde also eher in die Tiefe, in eine Tiefe, die es in LOTRO nicht gibt. Wieso ist das und das soundso? Wer hat das angeordnet? Wer würde erben, wenn jemandem XYZ was antut? Solche und andere Fragestellungen. Es gibt keine Fragestellungen, denen ich mich nicht widmen kann. Es gibt prinzipiell keinen Pfad, den ich nicht betreten kann. (Ist auch eine der häufigsten Fragen "welche Berufe gibt es?" Die Antwort "alle" überfordert MMOler tendenziell^^)



> Mag sein, das das verglichen mit tollen, konsequenten Geschichten auf anderen Systemen "wenig" ist - aber mir reicht das. Wenn ich mehr Konsequenz mag, gehe ich eh lieber in meine Pen & Paper Runde.


Verständlich .. aber ich glaube es herrscht ein falsches Bild vor. Die Verwandschaft zu PnP ist nicht soooo groß. PnP findet in der Regel in einer konkreten Abenteuersituation statt und die Chars sind eben auch zumeist Abenteurer, die zu großen Teilen fast nur Abenteuer-Erfahrungen machten. MMO-Chars können da weitaus runder und .. stabiler sein. Chars bei uns oder vergleichbaren Projekten wären zwangsläufig runder und stabiler, also irgendwie verankerter im Leben.



> Ich weiß dass diese Argumentation etwas "trashig" ist, aber mir erklärt sie seit ca. 5 Jahren die inkonsequenten MMORPG-Welten.


Ach, mitnichten ... mein Standpunkt in LOTRO-Diskussionen ist ja auch nie "spielt es nicht, wenn Ihr RPen wollt", sondern viel eher "spielt es, genießt es, aber bitte mit dem richtigen, nicht allzu hohen Anspruch" .. und dann bitteschön auch ohne die alberne Selbstgewissheit, weil es ja "die beste aller RP-Lösungen ist" ... Ja, in dem Genre. Wenn man ein bisserl herauszoomt, dann ist es vielleicht der Einäugige unter den Blinden, mehr auch nicht.



> Ja, das iost geschummelt, aber ich find schummeln hier besser, als mich dauernd über Unlogik zu beschweren, wohl wissend, dass ich es logisch und konsequent auch nicht wollen würde.
> Denn das würde hier bedeuten:
> Hat jemand Hogger getötet, wars das mit den Gnollen. Also ein paar hauen Hogger tot, ein paar mehr sehen ihnend abei zu, fast alle hörend avon - aber hey, es sind mehrere Tausend Leute auf einem Server. Und alle außers agen wir mal 5 oder so gehen leer aus? Doof. Will ich nicht.


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Wobei Du meines Erachtens schon ein bisserl den Fehler machst, nur zwischen Schummeln und Dogmatismus zu unterscheiden. Da gibts schon noch Graubereiche.^^ Also, so wie ich das eigentlich von allen RP-Projekten kenne: Da gibts Dungeons. Die sind in sich auch erstmal stabil, auch wenn sich da jemand bis zum Endgegner kämpft. Die werden dadurch nicht ausgelöscht. Sie WÜRDEN ausgelöscht, wenn das im RP wirklich dringend erforderlich wäre .. nehmen wir an sie hätten zuvor im Rahmen eines Plots die Stadt mehrfach angegriffen, was dann zur Folge hätte, dass man sich mit gutem Grund vernichten will. Aber okay, dann kommt halt was anderes. Eine echte Queste, sich mit denen zu beschäftigen, gäbe es eh nicht, da Questen sich eher dynamisch und von Spielern ausgehend ergeben, als dass da NSCs mit Ringen überm Kopf rumstehen müssten.



> Was die RP-Umfelder angeht hast du, Parat, denke ich auch sehr Recht. Mit meiner Spielweise komme ich in MMORPGs sehr gut klar. RPer, die dort ernsthafte, durchdachte und konsequente Geschichten erwarten, sind vermutlich im falschen Spiel. Na ja, jedenfalls verzweifeln die vierl öfter an der "Spielrealität" als ich. Weshalb ich annheme, dass sie eigentlich im falschen Spiel sind.


Vollste Zustimmung.


----------

